

The Oldest Trees on the Planet - shin_lao
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/03/old-tree-gallery/

======
ww520
The oldest tree on the Earth was cut down by a grad student to measure its
rings. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prometheus_%28tree%29>

